
Two curious integrals and a graphic proof (2014) [pdf] - apsec112
http://schmid-werren.ch/hanspeter/publications/2014elemath.pdf
======
contravariant
Hadn't seen that second version before, got to remember that one. It's not
often you see a pattern that breaks down after more than 50 steps.

